# Gripper Micro Jig



## GersCustomWoodworks (Feb 18, 2016)

I just ordered this. Wanted to share the good deal with those that may have been looking to buy these. I've looked at this in a Woodcraft store and been thing about buying them. Can't wait to get them! 
Check out this deal:
Micro Jig GRR-Ripper 3D Pushblock

http://slickdeals.net/share/iphone_app/fp/181309

Sent using Slickdeals for iOS


----------



## dbw (Dec 2, 2013)

This IS a good deal. Congrats


----------



## JK0702 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks, Jeff. I just ordered one. I've been looking at getting one for awhile too. Sometimes all it takes is a sale.


----------

